
January 2014's extreme weather worldwide – interactive map - ColinWright
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/datablog/ng-interactive/2014/feb/25/interactive-map-january-2014-extreme-weather-worldwide
======
isawczuk
It shows extreme values of quite small period of time (about 150 years) It's
bold to predict anything from that.

